# Crop Grid Misaligned



## Eightysevens (Dec 15, 2015)

The grid overlay of the crop tool used for levelling guidance is not aligned equally/symmetrically on either vertical or horizontal planes within the crop. On the vertical it is slightly to the right, & on the horizontal it is slightly lower than the central edge markers.

I may have adjusted this unawares, is there a default function?

Thank you.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 15, 2015)

Have you tried toggling through the overlay options?  [O]


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 15, 2015)

To me, it looks like the grid is centred. The distance between the edges of the image and the first lines of the grid in from those edges look to be equally spaced on the sides and the top/bottom lines are equal distance from the edges as well. Perhaps the handles that you are using to mark the centres of the edges aren't really in the centre.


----------



## Eightysevens (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Hal. But the opposite is the case for me. The spacing is different at the edges, one side from the other, & top & bottom. The handles are dead-centre on both planes.






Can you see this okay?

I-See-Light, the [o] doesn't make any difference, but thanks.

Justin


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't see it. I can see how the grid intersects the handles a pixel or so off-centre, but the rectangles in the corners look identical in size to me. 

Does it make a difference if that grid is centred?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't see it.
In your screen-clip, Grid Looks "Dead Center" to me- equal  squares top & Bottom, and equal spaces left & right .


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 16, 2015)

That grid looks fine to me too. And if it were one millimeter off to one side, why would that be important?


----------



## Eightysevens (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for your scrutiny, but the grid is definitely not equal. I have here a clearer example.

Hal & Johan, Yes, it makes a difference if I have to keep manually compensating to vertically align images (the difference of one increment can make an image subject look off-kilter); I have been adjusting manually, but it is much faster with the grid. Also, surely that is part of it's practical application, otherwise the grid squares wouldn't even need to be of equal proportion to each other? It was previously dead central, so something has changed, I just cannot figure out a way to reverse the situation.






Thanks for your input.


----------



## Eightysevens (Dec 16, 2015)

I noticed what is causing the difference. I recently changed to using an old 3:4 ratio monitor temporarily, & the postion of the grid relative to the handles changes between full screen or reduced window size, also depending on whether one or both module sidebars are open. Still, I haven't yet found a way to have the grid dead-centred, even with both module bars either open or closed (the grid is still aligned slightly to the right). Maybe this is a bug. I will search amongst the settings to see if there is a way to optimise the software to monitor ratio.

Having searched the settings & preferences I cannot find an optimisation/adjustment control for this situation.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2015)

There are no settings or preferences which can control this. I find that the width of the two side panels can make a difference, i.e. if one panel is wider than the other then I can see that the centre vertical line is slightly off. Have both panels not showing, or both panels at maximum or minimum width, then everything is centred.

So try playing around with the width of the two side panels to see if you can get everything the way you want it.


----------



## Eightysevens (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Jim. But as I stated in the previous message, even with both panels open or closed & the image perfectly aligned in the centre of the screen, the grid is yet marginally shifted to the right & to the bottom. I don't see the practical application of such an alignment, it seems either to be a bug or an oddly conceptualised feature that I cannot figure the significance of.

Maybe it's simply because it's designed solely for use with the 16:9 screen ratio.

No worries. I will go back to using LR4.


----------

